# Bad Ass Malt Liquor



## Bribie G (21/12/08)

I'm quite fascinated by the idea of Malt Liquor (about $1.30 for a 40 oz bottle of 8% tramp juice) and as you can't get it here I'm going to make an attempt based on what I have gleaned off the web. Anyone here been to the USA and tried it?

24 L batch

2 tins Cerveza
1 kilo dex
500g maltodex to emulate the high fructose corn syrup they no doubt lace it with

1kg Galaxy malt (purchased) mashed 67* with 300g rice (thanks Kram for advice)

10g Newport, if that.

US 05

Yeah go, homies, who's _da bomb_ brewer.
All I need is some forties to bottle it in, although my 2L pets might fit the image.

Bruz40 on youtube is my main man: :lol: He's got a whole series posted. Poor bugger is really going to the pack.


----------



## bradsbrew (21/12/08)

Well when the wife gets home in a few hours and complains about how much Ive been drinking and how little work Ive done and the state of the house,
thanks to Bribie I now have a good selection of videos to show her just how lucky she is  ........ :lol:


----------



## Muggus (21/12/08)

Tried a couple of these styles of beer in Paris last year. 
They had ads for Amsterdam Navigator and Amsterdam Maximator on the Metro station, and i'm like woah! 8.4% and 11.7% respectively. 
Surely enough found them in a little corner shop near my accommodation. From memory they were like 2-4 Euro (around $3-6AU at the time) for a 500ml can.
Needless to say they were pretty damn full on, not flavourwise but alcohol burning! Now I know what people mean by rocket fuel and fusel alcohol!


----------



## porky (21/12/08)

BribieG said:


> Anyone here been to the USA and tried it?



Oh yea. I am from the USA and when I was an underage drinker in high school we always drank malt liquor. Since you had to get someone to buy it for you and it wasn't all that much more in cost than beer it was the way to go for a cheap buzz.
Big Cat and Colt 45 were two brands I remember. 
Oh, and I am a honky  
Some of us just out grow it and others don't  
Cheers,
Bud


----------



## porky (21/12/08)

Just read my post....didn't say how it tasted  

Awful as I remember it. Like wine more than beer, and strong. 
But didn't drink it for the wonderful flavour :unsure: 

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## mouapp12 (21/12/08)

i was thinking of doing some psudo 40s, though my source on the things is wikipedia and my direction was the rocket fuel thing .... i rather wanna play Edward forty hands

atm im wondering if you could mash sucrose to break it down into dex, it seems unlikely but it would save some cash, something i need to think about after pricing my AG setup


----------



## Trent (21/12/08)

IIRC, BYO did a style article on Malt Liquor in the last year or so, and gave several home brew recipes (but for actually making good quality ones, not one you wouldnt want a second glass of). I remember sharing some OE 800 with a mate in New York once, it was before I was into good beer (or at least knew about it), but it was not good stuff. Still, if yer just drinking to get drunk....
Ask any of yer friends that are BYO subscribers, or look on their website, they may have it archived there somewhere.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Trent (21/12/08)

mouapp said:


> i was thinking of doing some psudo 40s, though my source on the things is wikipedia and my direction was the rocket fuel thing .... i rather wanna play Edward forty hands
> 
> atm im wondering if you could mash sucrose to break it down into dex, it seems unlikely but it would save some cash, something i need to think about after pricing my AG setup



Mash sugar to change it into dex, in the name of saving cash? You are taking the piss, right? :huh: I am reasonably sure that sugar comes from cane, and dextrose comes from corn, though I am quite happy to be corrected there. If money is really that tight, then just use sugar as they are both 100% fermentable (I think), or maybe get some citric acid, and make yer own invert sugar?
All the best
Trent


----------



## PostModern (21/12/08)

BribieG said:


> Bruz40 on youtube is my main man: :lol: He's got a whole series posted. Poor bugger is really going to the pack.




I want my 9 minutes 15 back.


----------



## mouapp12 (21/12/08)

Trent said:


> Mash sugar to change it into dex, in the name of saving cash? You are taking the piss, right? :huh: I am reasonably sure that sugar comes from cane, and dextrose comes from corn, though I am quite happy to be corrected there. If money is really that tight, then just use sugar as they are both 100% fermentable (I think), or maybe get some citric acid, and make yer own invert sugar?
> All the best
> Trent


my understanding was that the enzymes break sugars into simpler sugars, thus could reduce fructose to dex, like adding it instead of rice to increase fermentability

but it seems that fructoseis no more complicated then dex so yea, disregard that ect.

ill have to look up invers sugar though


----------

